# best places to rent a car in St. John



## mabelline7 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am having trouble finding a rental service that has jeeps available for thanksgiving week, I guess I waited too long.  anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## grest (Sep 15, 2007)

A few years ago, we rented a jeep from a man named Sam St.Pierre, a very jovial guy who was fair with his price.  I think his rental business was just off the ferry from St. Thomas.  The reason I remember his name is that was my dad's name...go figure.
Hope you find something!
Connie


----------



## lawren2 (Sep 15, 2007)

C & C Car Rentals
P.O. Box 987
Cruz Bay
St. John, USVI 00831

Ph. (340) 693-8164
Fax (340) 693-7523
http://www.cccarrental.com/rates.htm

They are right up by the gas station and will meet you at the ferry. We have always been pleased with the jeeps, prices and service.


----------



## ccy (Sep 15, 2007)

mabelline7 said:


> I am having trouble finding a rental service that has jeeps available for thanksgiving week, I guess I waited too long.  anyone have any suggestions???



Try Conrad Sutton Rental, they're a close walking distance from the ferry.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 16, 2007)

Rent-a-Car Companies on St. John, USVI

L&L Jeep Rental Inc, 340-776-1120 
Avis 340-776-6374 or 800-331-1084 
Best Car Rental 340-693-8177 Fax 340-693-8860 night: 340-775-0815 
C & C Car and Jeep Rental 340-693-8164 
Conrad Sutton Car Rental 340-776-6479 Fax 340-693-8099 
Cool Breeze Car Rental 340-776-6588 
Courtesy Car & Jeep Rental 340-776-6650 
Delbert Hill's Jeep Rentals 340-776-6637 
Hertz 340-693-7580 800-654-3131 
Hospitality Car and Jeep Rentals 340-693-9160 
Lionel Jeep Rental 340-693-8764 
O'Connor Jeep Rental 340-776-6343 
Paris Car Rental 340-776-6171 
St. John Car Rental, Inc. 340-776-6103 Fax (340) 776-6103 
Spencer Jeep Rental 340-776-6628 Fax 340-693-8399 1-888-776-6628 
Sun & Sand Car Rental 340-776-6374 
Sutton Conrad Car Rental 340-776-6479 
Varlack Car Rental 340-776-6412 fax: 340-693-8276

All are in Cruz Bay


----------



## grest (Sep 16, 2007)

grest said:


> A few years ago, we rented a jeep from a man named Sam St.Pierre, a very jovial guy who was fair with his price.  I think his rental business was just off the ferry from St. Thomas.  The reason I remember his name is that was my dad's name...go figure.
> Hope you find something!
> Connie



Actually, it was Lionel St. Pierre...I got tangled in my dad's nickname, Sam...and as I read the list from the previous poster, I realized it was Lionel's rentals...my error!
Connie


----------



## mabelline7 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks!! everyone


----------



## mgeez (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been to St. John 3 times. Each time we choose a rental car company that will pick us up at the St. Thomas airport. We then travel to SJ on the car ferry. Taxi fare for 4 w/ luggage is = to 1 days car rental for 1 way only. 
We find it way more cost effective this way even if the car ferry costs more than the people ferry.


----------



## kcgriffin (Sep 30, 2007)

Some St John suggestions…

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Starfish Market for Food
Restaurants
 Asolare (great for sunsets)
 Zozo (also sunsets)
 La Tapa
 Tage-BEST RESTAURANT FOOD ON THE ISLAND!
 Morgans Mango
 Lime Inn
The new sushi restaurant in the Starfish Market Plaza surprisingly good!
 Panini Beach (excellent Italian)
 Joes BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
 Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
 Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

• Make sure you visit the Beach Bar. 
• Woody’s Seafood shack


----------

